# intexus dialer



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2006)

hallo,
es gibt hier auf der Seite zwar schon einiges über die intexus Gmbh, allerdings ist mir das alles viel zu technisch. Mir werden für vier Verbindungen zur 90090001613 am 27.05.2005 und eine verbindung zur 90090001260 am 15.06.2005 jeweils 25,8190 in Rechnung gestellt, der Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht ist auch schon da. Laut Bundesnetzagentur dürfen sämtliche Dialer dieser Nummern seit dem 17.06.2005 nicht mehr verwandt werden,  hat das Auswirkungen auf unseren Fall? Also: muß ich zahlen, soll ich es auf eine Klage ankommen lassen. 
Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar!


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2006)

Lies mal hier zum 090090001260
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10580

ziemlich ähnlich zu Deinem Fall ist auch das hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10912

Was meinst Du mit "Amtsgericht"? Was für Schriftverkehr lief denn bisher?
Dass die "Tunneleffektdialer" nicht alle deregistriert wurden (sprich: die ohne jede Prüfung ausgestellte "Registrierung" widerrufen --> dann wäre kein Zahlungsanspruch vorhanden) heisst nicht, dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass da ein Vertragsabschluss stattgefunden hat.
Musst aber wohl 'nen Anwalt zu Rate ziehen...
Meine persönliche, nichts zur Sache tuende Meinung: Die Anbieter, die solche Dialer eingesetzt haben, haben aktiv und bewusst versucht, Leute auszutricksen, um sie in ihrem Vermögen zu schädigen. Kann aber sein, dass Justitia das anders sieht. Die soll ja manchmal Probleme mit dem Sehvermögen haben...

siehe zu "Tunneleffekt" auch hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10864
juristische bzw. zivilrechtliche Folgerungen hieraus musst Du selbst ziehen...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

*Intexus*

Hallo!
Ich habe zunächst die Rechnung der Telekom reklamiert und einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis gefordert. 
Die Telekom hat dann direkt die Anwatskanzlei Seiler und Kollegen aus 69033 Heidelberg, Postfach 10 43 43 beauftragt. In ihrem ersten Schreiben vom 09.09.2005 wollten die Anwälte schon 39,00 Euro für "Rechtsanwaltgebühren incl Auslagenpauschale gem. Nr. 7002 VV". Keine Ahnung was das soll, also einen Gesamtbetrag von 190,23 Euro. Dann wurde nochmal gemahnt, diesmal 192,50 "für die Anwahl von Servicenummern". Und jetzt kam von der Mahnabteilung Amtsgericht Euskirchen eine Forderung über 221,91 Euro.
Ich habe mir die Seiten der RegTp durchgelesen, die besagten Nummen dürfen zwar nicht mehr verwendet werden, aber entzogen wurde ihnen die Registrierung nicht ?!  Das heißt wohl ich muß zahlen? Mich nervt außerdem, daß auch die Verbraucherberatung 15 Euro für ne Beratung will ... Bin leider grad ziehmlich blank ... Finde übrigens deine "Privat"Meinung ganz in Ordnung!
Grüße!


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Kleiner Nachtrag: Bin grad dabei den Rechner durchzuwühlen um Beweismaterial zu finden, habe auch noch einen intexus dialer gefunden, allerdings,  ich Schaf habe leider einen anderen Intexus dialer gelöscht der sich unter die dfü verbindungen eingetragen hatte, auch einige andere exe-dateien hatte ich zunächst in Quarantäne (Dafür habe ich auch meinen Nachbarn als Zeugen, der hat mir mit seinen Virenprogrammen geholfen) hab sie dann aber auch gelöscht. Man, ich war grad in der Endphase meiner Diplomarbeit,megamäßig gestreßt und in Panik !!!, mußte ins Internet und hatte  null Ahnung von den ganzen fiesen Tricks, wie man Beweise sichert etc. Naja, bis jetzt gibt es einen logtext der Verbindungsversuche von Intexus-Dialern aufgezeichnet hat, und ein spybot Bericht vom 3.7.2005 der sagt daß verdächtige Software bzw. verdächtige Einträge in der  Registrierung gefunden wurden: MainPean: Software.HKLM /software/IntexusDial. Ob das was nutzt? HEUL!

Übrigens danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

noch ein Nachtrag: Sorry, hab grad hier im Forum gelesen, daß das mit Rechtsberatungen und so nicht geht ...


----------



## Qoppa (18 Januar 2006)

@ Frauke,

Du mußt Dich jetzt rasch entscheiden, ob Du dem Mahnbescheid widersprechen willst (ohne Begründung) oder nicht. Frist: 14 Tage.
Hier was zu lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1986

Wenn Du widersprichst, riskierst Du einen Prozeß: wenn Du verlierst, wird es noch teurer, - wenn Du gewinnst, bist Du ohne Kosten draußen. Kann natürlich auch sein, daß Telekom/Seiler das nicht weiter verfolgen ...

Was in Deinem Fall das Richtige ist, kann nur ein Anwalt entscheiden. (Mögliche Argumente für Dich: Selbsteinwahl - falls das zutrifft?, - sonst der "Tunneleffekt", d. h. der Kostenhinweis wurde versteckt)


Unabhängig davon sind die Nebenforderungen von 100 € bei einer Hauptforderung von 120€ (4mal 30 ?) viel zu hoch angesetzt. Und wenn Dir auf Verlangen kein EVN zugeschickt wurde, ist sogar die Frage, ob Du Dich "in Verzug" befindest. Auch hierüber solltest Du Dich dringend mit einem RA beraten. 

Falls Du jetzt aber die 14-Tage-Frist des Mahnbescheids verstreichen läßt, hat Seiler einen "Titel", das ist so viel wie ein gewonnenes Urteil.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2006)

*Re: Intexus*



			
				Frauke schrieb:
			
		

> die besagten Nummen dürfen zwar nicht mehr verwendet werden, aber entzogen wurde ihnen die Registrierung nicht ?!  Das heißt wohl ich muß zahlen?


Nein, nicht zwingend!
Es ist so:
1. Dialer MUSS registriert sein, damit überhaupt Zahlungsanspruch entstehen kann
-->
falls dem Dialer wegen Beschwerden die Registrierung entzogen wurde, entfällt der Zahlungsanspruch.
aber:
2. Dialer KANN registriert sein - und trotzdem besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch,
--> denn: Dialer erfüllte zwar (mutmasslich! denn es weiss ja keiner, ob die Regulierungsbehörde das überprüft hat) die Kriterien der Registrierung aber das heisst noch lange nicht, dass dies einer Prüfung durch ein Amtsgericht standhalten würde.

Die Regulierungsbehörde (heute: BNA) hat selbst erklärt, dass die Neuregelung der Dialer zum 17.6.05 URSÄCHLICH BEDINGT war durch das Fehlverhalten der Anbieter, nämlich u.a. durch den Einsatz des "Tunneleffektes" (hier werden mehrere Fenster hintereinander geschaltet, die jeweils mit "ok" zu bestätigen sind. Im letzten und entscheidenden Fenster steht der Preis, oft schlecht lesbar oder unterhalb des ok-Eingabefensters, das zudem manchmal mit einem dicken Pfeil besonders markiert war).

Was mich erstaunt, ist Deine Beschreibung, die an keiner Stelle überhaupt so etwas wie ein "Fenster" erwähnt und die so klingt, als wären die Beträge von alleine auf deine Rechnung gezaubert worden, ebenso wie die Dialerdateien auf Deinen PC. Das erstaunt mich etwas... 
Ich habe schon damals geschrieben, dass ich nicht an Autodialer von Intexus glaube:


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn bei einem Dialer dieser Art ein User beschreibt, dass sich der Dialer automatisch eingewählt habe, dann würde das bedeuten, dass der Dialer getürkt war. Denn ein Intexus wählt sich nicht automatisch (= ohne Aktivität des Users) ein...
> (ist jedenfalls mein Erkenntnisstand)


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=107097#107097
Allerdings würde ich das nicht ausschliessen wollen und auch ein noch so themenunerfahrener Amtsrichter müsste akzeptieren, dass so etwas eben bereits gegeben hat - auch wenn die Dialeranbieter hier im Forum entsprechende Warnungen gerne weit ins Reich der Fabel gewiesen haben...
(Erst neulich wurde diese Diskussion aus dem Januar 2004 dankenswerter Weise zur Erinnerung für die Nachwelt wieder ausgegraben)

Wenn es jemanden gäbe, der _nur auf der Grundlage der trickreichen Fenster_ einer Zahlungsaufforderung widerspräche, dann könnte sich jener meiner Unterstützung sicher sein. Unterstützung in jeder Art... Denn das würde mich auch wissenschaftlich interessieren.... 

Da Du hier aber offenbar von einem "Autodialer" sprichst, also einem Dialer, der ohne Dein aktives und zustimmendes Zutun auf den Rechner kam und sich ohne dein Zutun einwählte, muss ich passen. Das habe ich nun einmal bei einem Intexus nie selbst gesehen...

Also lies noch einmal, was oben geschrieben wurde: wenn Du auf das Amtsgerichtsschreiben NICHT reagierst, wirst Du zahlen. Wenn Du ein Häkchen setzt und der Forderung damit widersprichst, kann es vor Gericht gehen. Dann könntest Du noch mehr zahlen müssen - oder nichts. Deine Strategie kann Dir hier keiner zimmern, aber wenn ich Anwalt wäre, würden mir schon so ein paar Sachen einfallen, ... :stumm:

Hier fand ich noch ein paar lesenswerte Zitate zum "Tunneleffekt". Bei den Beispielen handelte es sich aber um Dialer einer Konkurrenzfirma aus der bayrisch-niederländischen Gegend.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
nach überstandener Erkältung und Hexenschuß hier der Stand der Dinge: Habe gezahlt! Zähneknirschend zwar, aber habe jetzt wenigsten meine Ruhe. Die Modemzeiten sind außerdem für mich seitdem vorbei. 
Tja, woher diese Dialer kamen weiß ich nicht, bei denen, die noch auf dem Compuer zu finden waren, gabs auch diese Fenster zum OK eintippen. 

Ich persönlich kann für mich mit 100% Sicherheit ausschließen jemals irgendetwas in dieser Richtung eigetippt zu haben, nur, der Computer wird auch von Anderen genutzt,  hier kann sich keiner erinnern, aber zu ner absoluten Sicherheit reicht mir das nicht (das ganze war außerdem ja schon im Juli passiert). Das war eigentlich der Hauptgrund für meine Zahlung: Kann ja schlecht vor Gericht gehen und mir meiner Sache nicht sicher sein (99,9% hätten mir nicht gereicht).
Bin trotzdem auf die T... sauer. die meinten noch so niedlich in ihrem Schreiben: "Wir bieten 0190 Nummern an wie viele Anbieter auch ...". 
Tja, Geldgier ist ein verbreitetes Phänomen.
Nochmal vielen Dank an Alle für die guten Tips!
Gruß, Frauke


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Januar 2006)

warum haste nicht wenigstens "unter Vorbehalt" gezahlt
*heul*


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

hab ich doch Mann, nu heul nich! 
Allerdings was nutzt mir das? 
Fand es selber echt bitter, denen das Geld reinzuschaufeln ... aber war echt krank, die Zeit war knapp und ein Risiko wärs auch gewesen es auf eine Klage ankommen zu lassen. Und hätte ich den Prozess verloren, ohne Rechtschutzversicherung wärs noch teurer geworden!
schöne Grüße
Frauke


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich doch Mann, nu heul nich!
> Allerdings was nutzt mir das?


http://www.dialerschutz.de/recht-bgh.php

*heul* deshalb, weil ich immer noch mit Spannung darauf warte, dass Tunneleffektdialer von einem deutschen Gericht als das beurteilt werden, was sie sind. Wenn sie das dann mal sind, kann ich aus dem Urteil zitieren, was ich hier jetzt nicht schreiben darf


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2006)

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich bemerkt, dass in den oben verlinkten Beiträgen die links zur RegTP nicht mehr gültig sind. Schade...
Wer von solchen Dialern betroffen ist, sollte aber diese beiden Urteile lesen, auf die sich die RegTP/BNA z.T. bezieht



> Dort wird ausdrücklich Bezug genommen auf zwei Gerichtsurteile, nämlich
> 1.  Landgericht Mannheim vom 19. März 2004
> 
> 
> ...


----------

